# Running airless off a generator



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm new to generators. Anything I need to know before doing this? Its a fence project on huge level lot. 3-4 days. 

Champion Generator 46515 4,000 Watt 196cc 4-Stroke
50 ft. quality power cord
Titan 440i
150 ft. spray hose
semi oil stain
3 x 11 hours nonstop spraying


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cross your fingers, you should be ok since you're the only one drawing off of it. I have seen them spike and cook electronics before. Still better than running miles of extension cords.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Check your sprayer stats and it will say what size of generator you need to use but 4000 should be good with a surge protector. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/generators-13523/


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> I'm new to generators. Anything I need to know before doing this? Its a fence project on huge level lot. 3-4 days.
> 
> Champion Generator 46515 4,000 Watt 196cc 4-Stroke
> 50 ft. quality power cord
> ...


My main concern would be how well the voltage is regulated. The more expensive generators, like Honda, have some sophisticated voltage monitoring/regulation to prevent power fluctuations. There may be a substantial voltage drop when the pump cycles on.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

That set up will work out just fine


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I didn't think about surge protectors so I'll use one to make sure. I have 3 of these sprayers lined up in case they start dying on me


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

The problem with cheap generators as others mentioned is that the power is dirty. There was a good article I read on a RV forum about gensets and how the power output. The cheap Gensets power was not a constant up and down wave but jerky.

I worked for a company that got a great deal on Honda knock offs. We were using them with large hilti hammer drills. Expensive lesson was that the genset sucked and the drills started having issues more so than normal. about half were new at the beginning of the job. Took them in for warranty and the first thing the hilti rep asked what type of genset we were using. 

I would not plan on running a sprayer off a genset all day every day but for short term use I would be ok with it


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Is this a cheap generator? Champion Generator 46515 4,000 Watt 196cc 4-Stroke 
I dont remember how much I paid for it.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I ran a Titan 400 off a 2000w Honda Inverter Generator. I like the inverter for the pumps electronics, but I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> Is this a cheap generator? Champion Generator 46515 4,000 Watt 196cc 4-Stroke
> I dont remember how much I paid for it.


It lists for ~$400; the comparable Honda lists for a little more than 5 times that.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. I guess we'll be OK. First time I needed to do this in 8 years so I dont see why I should be buying another generator or a gas powered sprayer, just for a 3 day job.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah you can run one off a gen. just check specs. to be safe like stated before.

If you can't "find" the specs. call the company's tech support. I called Graco several times and they just look it up real quick for me, no biggie.

Just ran my 395 AAA off a brand new briggs straton 7500 watt gen. bought like 3 weeks ago + framing nailers etc. all plugged in. Easy street, no hiccups.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Low line voltage kills motors! I lost a 390 to a generator. 440i may have a nicer motor though I bet NCpaint could tell you for sure.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Check with the manufacture of the airless first,some pumps will not run off a generator


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

440 is fine off a generator. I shot roughly 30k ft of 200k feet of fence off of one with this generator. Stuck it in the back of my truck and drove around. Got all the funky far areas while the gas guzzler with two lines went to town. 33 hours of spraying is like way more fence than I did. And 200k of fence is a lot.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You know to throw a wand extention on your gun right? Cut your time in more than a half because of fatigue. ..


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

1000 watt genny with a dc motor


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Ain't my first rodeo, cowboy


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Well hop a long... that 12v is DC ....but your pump is not 12v dc. A very different animal. Are you saying you ran that pump on the 12v outlet:whistling2:


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm putting the gun on an extension, and attaching 3 stain brushes side by side on a pole for back brushing. I'll post pix once we get going. This is not starting for another 2-3 weeks. Haven't figured out a jig for back brushing the top but we'll figure something out. I'm expecting a check from HOA this week. 100 gallons of stain being ordered once I have the payment!!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

painterman said:


> Well hop a long... that 12v is DC ....but your pump is not 12v dc. A very different animal. Are you saying you ran that pump on the 12v outlet:whistling2:


Did I say I did? Look to the right cheif. Its ac. Your kinda looking stupid right now btw.


----------

